# New "Grand Mother" Mini from those twisted monkeys at Kingdom Death



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Another twisted creation from the Kingdom Death peeps. This one's called the a "Grand Mother" and would make an awesome Slaaneshi herald (at least that's what I've ordered mine for)..


















Here's a picture for scale...









Here's the model's background...
_*Few chosen victims survive the treatment of raw god metal that prepares a womb to withstand and nurture the ghastly cocktail that gives rise to the monsters of the Holy Lands. The truly holy mothers are beatified as Grand Mothers, transformed into creatures embodying the maternal life-giving ideal of the Entity. These special few give birth to the Entity's most precious children, the massive winged Blessed Ones. The Grand Mother's womb is braced heavy ornate gut plates. Within, a hostile furnace of creation churns. She has a mouthed cord growing from her belly that devours male organs of her mates to better the chances of divine conception.

The Grand Mother is a rare, horrifying foe, possessing a master the Other and protected by the watchful eye of the Entity itself.*_
:angel:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> She has a mouthed cord growing from her belly that devours male organs of her mates to better the chances of divine conception.



Um..... ok yeah, nice model. :shok::shok::shok:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Umm... what? :shok:

Its a well designed, good looking model... but why make something like that? Seems a waste of talent to do something so... silly.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

They do have a talented sculpture but they just produce a pageant of unremitting shit don't they. From the creators of titslug and demonbabyhippo and many other scantily clad heroes. I feel they may touch themselves too often when sculpting.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Baby hippo gorilla demon is cool.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I like it, its weird, its quality sculpting and its not a bad price, far better than that lump with tentacles that was posted the other day.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I wonder how it would look like if it were properly painted. According to the creator, preferably. Still, its a great model, a refreshing change compared to the usual 18- friendly stuff, just like the Tit Slug. Yes, I'm looking at GW Daemons, as usual.

Oh, and whats this baby hippo gorilla you're talking about?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah..... It eats my what now? Question: who would want to mate with it? It is brilliantly sculpted, but fuck these people are tweaked.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Ah..... It eats my what now? Question: who would want to mate with it? It is brilliantly sculpted, but fuck these people are tweaked.


Why would you want to mate with it? It has a bloody furnace for a womb, what would that make her vagina look like? The best she can do is give a double blowjob, one with the usual, the other with that "mouthed cord" she has. In fact, the more I think about it, the more the cord seems to replace her vagina. Which makes her an interesting kind of tranny in terms of how she works, if you think about it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, doesn't sound to horrid till that cord eats your fucking dick, and not in the good way.

Sorry, but furnace vag sounds iffy for me. :laugh:


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

I dunno. Besides the furnace vagina, she still sounds like my type.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

sounds like the vagina dentata from my religion studies course >_<


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks Slanneshy.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Yeah, doesn't sound to horrid till that cord eats your fucking dick, and not in the good way.
> 
> Sorry, but furnace vag sounds iffy for me. :laugh:





Catpain Rich said:


> I dunno. Besides the furnace vagina, she still sounds like my type.


What if you could get an armored/enchanted condom? :grin:


Oh and this is worse than a vagina dentata, because she'll eat ALL your male organs, which includes your balls, prostate and your wallet.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> What if you could get an armored/enchanted condom? :grin:


You call Trojan, I will get the armored plates.




Khorothis said:


> and your wallet.


Normal vaginas do this, why should we think a super, extendable vagina would be any different?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Normal vaginas do this, why should we think a super, extendable vagina would be any different?


You'd think demons don't need money, but yes, I can agree with that. Massive thumbs up, good sir.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

It's another nice sculpt, but i don't really like the piece overall.

The idea for the monster is fine, she has a womb braced to birth monsters and a cock eating tentacle to induce 'divine conception'. I'm ok with that bit.

But why has she dressed up like a steampunk prostitute? and what are the wings for?

The titslug was pretty fucked up, but it mostly made sense. This just seems like the idea got carried away with fan service when it came to the aesthetics.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh god, I am crying thanks to the vagina monologue going on.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> vagina monologue


Wait, it speaks too?

That's just great, a vag that takes our money than bitches that there wasn't enough..... Mans worst nightmare.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

The sculpt is wonderful. I'd love for that person to sculpt the next SoB's heads. The overall theme is not what I prefer, but it's creative and different and that, in itself, is wonderful when you think about it. Every other company is creating pseudo 40k (like Scibor's knights). This is more like Malifaux.

Phil


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Wait, it speaks too?
> 
> That's just great, a vag that takes our money than bitches that there wasn't enough..... Mans worst nightmare.


:rofl:
Oh god I can't stop laughing...


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Oh and this is worse than a vagina dentata, because she'll eat ALL your male organs, which includes your balls, prostate and your wallet.


To which, sir, I would reply:

_Aww, yeah._


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You know, at first I really thought it was nasty, but then suddenly..







..... All was well.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

:shok: What the fuck am I seeing? Seriously, I don't see what you're talking about. From what I see, her tail grows from her right ass, which sounds painful if you want to sit down for a while.  (my eyes are pretty bad, sorry for that)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

MOM! How did you...?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> her ass


Yup.:laugh:

It actually looks like it is coming out of her downstairs.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Wings are fucking awesome though.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Pretty nice model, bit small for what it could be used for.. 

Massive trouser snake though.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I like this model more than the tit slug, which doesn't say alot really.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally a glimpse at the cathulaesc nightmares that should be in most grim dark realities, I have had enough of the idiotic oversimplification of large gorilla esc monsters, and bland undead monsters (Not to mention the sickening amount of space marine equivalents). We should thank these sculptors for releasing such a nightmare to the gaming public!

If you have a problem with these kinda of models then obviously you don't have a appreciation for the nightmarish world that fictional worlds like 40k ect would be like, and should quickly retreat to the save haven of the ultramarines codex before such glimpses at the grotesque make you question your limited ability to view the howling oblivions that dwell in the darkest corners of the human mind.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Finally a glimpse at the Cthulhu-esque nightmares that should be in most grim dark realities...


Fixed that for you. Didn't mean to be a spelling Nazi, I just wanted to help get a very good point across.

Funny how GW will never go the distance with their Slaaneshi line that Kingdom Death have with Tit Slug and Ms Chokesondick.

It seems like there are some boundaries that our favorite god of lust and excess will just not cross, eh?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

rasolyo said:


> Funny how GW will never go the distance with their Slaaneshi line that Kingdom Death have with Tit Slug and Ms Chokesondick.


Not really, it makes perfect sense for GW not to do it. If they did then they would essentially get a punt kick to the nuts in sales. Have to remember, young kids are a big part of their business and if they are making models with extendable dick eating vaginas, and not in the happy ending way, soccer moms a-x will through a bitch fit. Soccer moms y-z are the select few who either don't know about it or don't care.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Finally a glimpse at the cathulaesc nightmares that should be in most grim dark realities, I have had enough of the idiotic oversimplification of large gorilla esc monsters, and bland undead monsters (Not to mention the sickening amount of space marine equivalents). We should thank these sculptors for releasing such a nightmare to the gaming public!
> 
> If you have a problem with these kinda of models then obviously you don't have a appreciation for the nightmarish world that fictional worlds like 40k ect would be like, and should quickly retreat to the save haven of the ultramarines codex before such glimpses at the grotesque make you question your limited ability to view the howling oblivions that dwell in the darkest corners of the human mind.





gen.ahab said:


> Not really, it makes perfect sense for GW not to do it. If they did then they would essentially get a punt kick to the nuts in sales. Have to remember, young kids are a big part of their business and if they are making models with extendable dick eating vaginas, and not in the happy ending way, soccer moms a-x will through a bitch fit. Soccer moms y-z are the select few who either don't know about it or don't care.


Soccer moms need some proper Slaaneshi dicking then. 

Jokes aside, its too bad both of you guys are right. Though there is a glimpse of hope: the style of the FW Keeper of Secrets. Its kinda like a corrupt Aphrodite with a major Chaotic twist. Or 40% Beauty, 20% Wrong and 40% Chaos, if you prefer it that way.  If GW went down that road they could sculpt some very promising models. Perhaps this is why they're hesitant to work on the Chaos Daemons, they're not sure what would be the best idea.


----------

